# SHOW  US  YOUR  WORK  SHOP



## johncrane

l know this is a old posting! and l said to JIMGO sometime back in the orignal post that his workshop looks like my dads well l payed him a visit before christmas and got some photos.


----------



## Ligget

I hope he doesn`t smoke, looks like he has been very busy though!


----------



## johncrane

Mark He was a smoker once but but gave up 20 years ago l dont know how he can work in that mess the track too the lathe is about a foot wide.and the filtering is a fan in the corner that blows the dust away .at the age of eighty he's not going too change now he's been cutting wood most of his life. l will get some photos of the wood hes got .


----------



## bnoles

John,

Although we may see it as a "mess", I'd be willing to bet the farm that he can put his hands on exactly what he needs at any given moment. 

I see a lot of untold stories on what has been built in that shop.


----------



## DocStram

Wouldn't it be nice if his son took a month off and organized the shop for him.  But then, I think Dad would be real unhappy because he wouldn't be able to find anything.


----------



## johncrane

l agree BOB and Doc l have tried and failed'thats the way he likes it this workshop is only one of four the others are unreal' one of them is full of burls'man thats the one l would like to organize.


----------



## Skye

Why is there an almost naked chick on a box of celery?


----------



## Firefyter-emt

Well I don't have one taken from further back, but here is my turning center. I will try to take a photo from further back lather on.


----------



## gerberpens

Lee, I like the small cubicals for the pen blanks.  You can quikly see everything that you have.  Nice, organized shop.


----------



## beamer

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> 
> Why is there an almost naked chick on a box of celery?



That must be some dang good celery.


----------



## JimGo

Nahhh John, your dad's shop looks nothing like mine.  I mean, he can actually turn around!   I like his space quite a bit!


----------



## Ligget

I wish I had more space too, Lee your shop is too clean now - get some shavings on the floor!


----------



## mewell

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> 
> Why is there an almost naked chick on a box of celery?


Dang, Skye - Out of all that you spotted the logo on the celery box? I think she is in her swim suit drinking a bloody mary as she sits by the hot tub. 

Mark


----------



## bnoles

Here is a little teaser of the outside of my shop.  If you are really interested on the inside, I'll take some inside shots and post them tomorrow.  Some of you may have already seen it posted on the other forums I frequent.

The orginal building is over 100 years old and used to be our small town firehouse back in the horse and buggy days.  It was in very sad shape and on the back of my wife's property when we got married 3 years ago. She wanted to demolish it, but I saw promise in it and did a rehab turning it into my shop and disgusing it as an old country store.  We get a lot of compliments on the building from the locals as well as folks passing by.  Inside measurements are only 12 1/2 X 17 1/2 which is samll compared to most, but it is what I have to work with and I have tried to make it cozy and workable.


----------



## twoofakind

Bob, 
I like your shop. Please post pics of the inside when you can. I will try and post pics of the shop I use this weekend.
Andy


----------



## Chuck B

Well, you asked for it. Pics are in order from doorway then from the left going clockwise 360 degrees (where the heck is the degree button) until you get to the doorway again.dimensions are 10' x 10'


----------



## LEAP

I see I'm not the only one who stores all his blanks in the USPS flat rate boxes. Only it never occured to me to turn them on their side so you can actually see what you have. My shop is not much bigger, 12 x 16, only with the table saw, compound miter saw, router table, ect.I think you beat me in actual usable space. The boss has given me permission to build a bigger shop next year as long as it has a garage underneath it oh and a sewing room for her. some how I think the result will be a net loss of work shop. Maybe I'll just keep the old shop and spend the money on more tools...


----------



## Firefyter-emt

Philip, if you take a peek at the boxes I use, they are about 5.5" or so deep so the blanks are fully inside the box and I only paid $1.00 each at Wal-Mart. The nice thing is that they have all the holes in them for great airflow and with the clear plastic it's very easy to see in the box. Oh yea, and they are stackable!


----------



## bnoles

Last night I posted a picture of the outside of my shop with a promise of loading some fresh inside pictures today.  The wife just returned from safari with the camera and here are the results.

No... it is not always this clean, but spruced up for the tour.  

A special thanks to Lee for his many ideas on my pen kit organization shelf. Still want to tweak it further, but this is it as it stands right now.

Not as grand as some shops, but I am happy with what I have.

Enjoy


----------



## PenWorks

Good lookin shop you have Bob 
Really like your home made bases and stands.
Just gotta have them wheels for mobility []


----------



## Firefyter-emt

Well dang Bob, that is sure one nice set up you have there!  I like the lathe base! Makes me want to get out there and start working in my shop and get some more stands made!


----------



## BigRob777

Wow, some of those shops look as neat as my living room, or neater.  My shop looks more like John's Dad's shop.  Fortunately, I keep my blanks and local wood indoors.


----------



## darbytee

Great use of space in your shop Bob. It really looks a lot larger than 12x17. If you find your way up to Knoxville you're welcome to come help me organize mine.


----------



## woodwish

Bob, nice shop.  I like the time and effort you put into the bases, shows that you really care for having the best.  I also like it clean.  Every picture I have ever posted someone pokes fun at how clean it is, and that I must not be doing anything.  Truth is, at least to me, that clean shop is really no more time consuming than a dirty one.  I wonder if they feel the same way about their kitchens


----------



## johncrane

JimGo l think dad would be real happy in your shop


----------



## GBusardo

John,   I had to crack up when I seen these pictures, My shop looks like a cross between your dad's and Big Rob's.   Amazingly, when I do clean my shop, it takes about two days and it's right back to where I started. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## johncrane

BOB! your shop looks as sterile as an Operrating Theatre well done l think you would win the cleanest shop contest. My dad wouldnt know where to start .
BigRob! dad would be right at home in your shop.As would JimGO And also Gary sounds like he could join in'also Gary lm happy too crack you up mate!


----------



## TellicoTurning

I don't have any good shots of current shop, but this is the shop I used in Houston.. it's 9 x 10 or 10 x 11 inside, and also housed the garden tools and the lawnmower, except when I was trying to turn... finally gave up and put it in the garage.. 




















I'll do shots of new shop tomorrow.


----------



## stevers

This is my shop, it is 16" x 20". It is an addition on the back of my 20" x 20" garage. I built the addition myself. Everything except the concrete floor. My dust collection unit is in a small attatched out building on the back of the shop. 

This first shot is my table saw set up. The cabinet drawers hold blades and accessories. Behind is wood storage, swamp cooler and my planer. 



This is the router table with drawers for storage of bits, drill driver and accessories and the last drawer is a junk drawer.




Chop saw, drill press band saw and more junk storage.




Main work/assembly bench. Also used for turning. Hand power tools below. Hand planes in end drawer. 




Clamp rack, chemical storage, light booth, air hose and my welder below. This is the other end of the main work bench.




Planer, grinder and small sander. You can also see where the dust collecter comes in the wall.





Thanks for looking and thanks for showing your shops as well.


----------



## stevers

Thought I'd throw in a few of my shop under constuction. Hope you like. I made them a little smaller.


----------



## woodwish

Steve,

Looks like a good start, just a few finishing touches and you're done!


----------



## massman

My shop is my side of our garage....My car stays in the snow all Massachusetts winter... Pen Blanks and Kits (Gallon size zip locks in plastic tubs) Deer and Moose Antler Bottom Right 







Band saw and new Dust collector that I am still setting up.







Finally the jewelers table for assembly and the Jet Mini. You might notice the fridge on the far right...Loaded with cold ones AFTER the job is done.







Thanks!!


----------



## TellicoTurning

I showed my old shop.. after seeing some the nice shops shown, almost embarassed to show new one... it's about 14 months old and still a work in progress.




The DC is in the little outhouse on the end. 




Main work area.



  Far end looking to work bench.



 Assembly area



 Work bench area



Storage


----------



## guts

Bernie,nice shop,i would not have a shop without a fridgeChuck,i don't see anything there to be embarassed about,looks like a pretty good set up to me.


----------



## bnoles

This thread is really kicking.  

I really enjoy seeing people's shops and this is the best way we can share ideas with each other.  Y'all got some great shops tidy or untidy, they are all GREAT!  

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## keithz

Here's a shot of my shop.  I'm the guy that turns in a closet.

keithz


----------



## wood-of-1kind

> _Originally posted by keithz_
> 
> Here's a shot of my shop.  I'm the guy that turns in a closet.
> 
> keithz



So, Keith are you ready to come out of the closet[?][:I][)] Inquiring <s>sick</s> minds need to know.
-Peter-


----------



## keithz

I shouldn't even acknowledge that statement, but I plan to stay there until I retire in a few years.[^]

keith


----------



## jkoehler

well. one thing is obvious to me. 
you people sure have nice shops, but it doesn't look like you do any work in them?
they are all well organized, etc, but i dont see any signs of work.
no shavings, saw dust, etc.
what gives?


----------



## johncrane

Jeff l think there using very good dust collectors!l wish l had one


----------



## jkoehler

i thought that maybe it was a magic wand they made or something like that.
i was going to ask for the instructions.

I thought that i had a good air cleaner. i guess it isnt good enough?


----------



## keithz

> _Originally posted by jkoehler_
> 
> well. one thing is obvious to me.
> you people sure have nice shops, but it doesn't look like you do any work in them?
> they are all well organized, etc, but i dont see any signs of work.
> no shavings, saw dust, etc.
> what gives?



I, for one, have to clean a lot.  Being in a 3 room apartment and sharing living space with shop space makes it mandatory.  I don't have the option of closing the door to my shop and going into a nice, clean house.

But, I don't mind.  It's more important to me to be able to turn wood.

keith


----------



## bobkeyes

Here is my shop. Well used and crowded, but I like it. It is in my basement. Cooled and heated with 4 foot outside entrance. Been in here almost 20 years. Been making pens almost 10.






This is the blank storage.






Pen assembly area. Pen kit storage on the wall.






General workbench.






Drill sharpening, scroll saw, etc.






Rotary Sander, bench drill press used for facing blanks.






Radial arm saw.






Bandsaw.






Pen Lathe.






Drill press and dust collector (wish it was outside).






Table saw and Planer.






Laser engraver area.






Drying oven.






Shipping table.






Picture taking and office area.


----------



## bnoles

Bob Keyes,

That is a most impressive shop you have and I can see how you make such beautiful pens as displayed on your website.


----------



## dfurlano

Bob,

I have a couple of questions I would like ask you if that is a laser engraver you have in the corner.  

Also what is the bright box?  A light source or some type of heat box?

Thanks

Dan.


----------



## jcollazo

We're abandoning the kids, selling the house, and moving 200 miles north to Hanford, CA. I'd did have control of the entire garage until the wife started packing and storing boxes in there. It's about 40% hers now and gaining by the day. Here's what I have left:


Frig, lathe, grinder w/Wolverine, baby Delta bandsaw.





Bench, general hiding area for when things get "chilly" inside.





Behind the bench.





Detail of kits and barrels in various states of completion. I use my old pill bottles to hold the bushings.





My world-wide headquarters. Assembly happens here too. The drill bits in the oak block are the ones I use the most for pens.




Pen blank jig on the Craftsman 22104 tablesaw. With the dust collection pan installed, it's a pretty good saw.





And finally, I have to keep my uncut wood outside now. So I just go out and chisel me out a piece....



_In my dreams...._


----------



## bobkeyes

> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> 
> Bob,
> 
> I have a couple of questions I would like ask you if that is a laser engraver you have in the corner.
> 
> Also what is the bright box?  A light source or some type of heat box?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dan.



Yes Dan. It is a 60 watt engraver. I use it to engrave pens and all sorts of things.

The box you mention is a drying oven powered by a 100 watt light bulb in the bottom. I use it to dry green pen blanks.


----------



## Firefyter-emt

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> 
> I wish I had more space too, Lee your shop is too clean now - get some shavings on the floor!



Ok, I keep getting accused of not really working in my shop as there is always a lack of shavings... So, to put the nasty rumors to rest, I took a photo before cleaning up tonight.  


Man these bowls make a mess!


----------



## dfurlano

> Yes Dan. It is a 60 watt engraver. I use it to engrave pens and all sorts of things.



Bob,

What is about the thickest wood, plastic, metal material you can cut with your engraver?

Thanks

Dan.


----------



## stevers

Joe,
Think you could band saw me off a slab of that, I want to do my kitchen floor. [:0]


----------



## bnoles

Lee,

You are no longer my hero [}][}]


----------



## dfurlano

Well here is my home.  It is in the basement of my house but we do have a walkout so the ceilings are high.


Far wall is a rough workbench mostly for gritty work and soldering.  Left side is more of an in process workbench and tools.  Right side is CNC mill.  The lathe is about 3 feet in front of far workbench.






Standing now at the far workbench in the first photo looking out the entrance. Near the door is a finish workbench and supplies.







This is a photo of the CNC mill.  It is a Grizzly mini mill that I converted to a 4 axis machine.


----------



## bobkeyes

> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Dan. It is a 60 watt engraver. I use it to engrave pens and all sorts of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob,
> 
> What is about the thickest wood, plastic, metal material you can cut with your engraver?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dan.
Click to expand...


I can cut 3/8" solid wood.Plywood is harder to cut because of the glue. Some cuts great some not at all. I can cut 3/8" acrylic, 1 1/2" cloth, 2" cardboard. Cannot cut metal with a CO2 laser but you can mark it.


----------



## johncrane

BOB you have every think in there but the kitchen sink!! well done mate you must be doing somthink right after 20 years. your pens are tops too.
JOE!your shop looks good too thanks for showing us' also nice dream mate.


----------



## johncrane

Dfurlano!! wow another shop with nearly everything how many years have you been wood working.[?]


----------



## DocRon

Hi.
Just finished reorganizing my workshop/gaage and took a few pictures. i put them on my website, so you an see them there if you are interested.
Thanks for looking[8D]
Doc Ron
http://www.rchamberlin.com/shop/shop.html


----------



## bnoles

Doc Ron,

Ran over and took a peek at your shop and now feel like I need to go clean mine again 

Nice shop and nice job.


----------



## BigRob777

Once I clear out my basement (my wife's working on it now), I'm building a turning and assembly shop down there.  She didn't want another building outside, so she went with the indoor option.  That'll be fun to build.
Rob


----------



## johncrane

BigRob the indoor option sounds like a top idea'ld be keeping sweat with wife mate'


----------



## wade

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=20742

Here's a link to another topic I started with pics of my shop...

Wade


----------



## johncrane

Wade just had a look at your shop looks good' also mate whats under your lathe.


----------



## JDPens

It's really neat getting to see everyone's spaces! You definantly have the opportunity to glean alot of ideas! I really need to get some pics of our workshop taken and post them.

Dfurlano, in the pics of your shop, 2nd one down, back wall. Are those pen blanks? What do you have them stored in? Could you post a closer shot of that wall by the door?


----------



## dfurlano

It is outdoor drain pipe from HD.  It sells for about $5 for 10'. I cut it in 6 lengths and used PVC cement to hold them together.

Dan.


----------



## jjenk02

Dan, is that a safe under the pen blanks? Is that where you keep all your pen kits


----------



## dfurlano

Ha, Thats where I keep the cash I need for this "hobby".

No, it is an oven I use for powder coating.


----------



## clewless

Dan, 
Clever use of the pipe, but how are you keeping it on the wall?


----------



## dfurlano

I just took a 2 inch sheet rock screw and put them in at an downward angle through the pipe into a stud.


----------



## olsenla

I was surfing through this post and I thought I would put up a few pictures of my shop.  It is 14 x 20 and is in the basement.  No heating or cooling ducts are in the shop, so I don't have to worry about dust upstairs.  Getting machinery and sheet goods down here is a pain, but today with the outside temperature about 15*, it seems like a small price to pay to not have to go outside.

This is the door from my den to the shop.






The rest of the shots are just standing in the shop and turning clockwise.


























Thanks for looking,
Larry


----------



## jjenk02

Nice shop Larry, but it is TOO clean


----------



## stevers

Nice equiptment Larry, and I like a clean shop.


----------



## johncrane

WOW thats a top looking shop Larry with some nice looking tools l wish l had half that many tools.


----------



## BigRob777

Larry,
Is that a grizzly table saw?  It looks like mine, though mine's a left tilt.  
Nice shop.  It looks a bit like mine, without a half ton of wood scraps laying all over.
Rob


----------



## Woodlvr

Larry,
  Why is your shop so clean? Mine has not been that clean since I built it and moved the equipment in.


Mike


----------



## olsenla

Yes Rob, my saw is a Grizzly 1023 right tilt.  I love how that thing cuts.  As far as the shop being clean-----it was for the photos but following are a couple of shots of how it looked today while I was trying to cobble together some flat work.  I do try to clean it up every night, otherwise I won't have any room to do anything---and that's if I can find my tools LOL.

Thanks for the comments,
Larry


----------



## Firefyter-emt

Larry, just an observation... Do you normaly leave the tailstock off your pen mandrel when not in use? Seems like it would be easy to hit it with something and bend it. It shows up both times hangin' in the open.

Nice shop btw.. I REALLY have to paint my shop this spring, what a difffrence it makes!


----------



## olsenla

Lee,

I usually don't leave the mandrel in there, and in fact my good mandrels are in the drawer.  I use this mandrel for coffee scoops and such where I'm not so concerned with precision as with pens.  This mandrel has to be checked everytime I use it---it got bent when I was learning to turn pens--to much pressure from tailstock and tightening the nut to tight.  I am going to go put it away now though LOL!!

Larry


----------



## JasonF

Well this is my idea of what 1/2 of a 2 car garage should look like:






I just put up the pegboard and built the lumber rack. Bought the lathe new, shopvac was a Christmas present, Granddad gave me the belt sander (he upgraded). The drill press, grinder, miter saw, band saw, workbench, and other odds and ends were garage sale/classified ad finds. 

Oh yea, found the "pen press" at a flea market. Plan to mount it to the wall between the bench and wood rack. It is an old bottle capper and works great for pressing pens. Wood in the trash can is Maple gym floor. It's to heavy for LOML to take to the curb.


----------



## Woodlvr

Jason,
    Quit bragging about your nice Maple gym floor. I am thinking of sneaking into our local high school and trimming a pice out of a corner. Think that anyone will notice it?[][}][]


----------



## JasonF

They would now, the new floor is down. That's only part of it in the trash can [^]. I got way more than I need. Most of it is straight grain, but if you want/need some I am sure we could work something out .



> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> 
> Jason,
> Quit bragging about your nice Maple gym floor. I am thinking of sneaking into our local high school and trimming a pice out of a corner. Think that anyone will notice it?[][}][]


----------



## JDPens

I know it's a little bit belated, but we have been busy reorganizing the shop to it's present condition and implementing our new blank storage (man! that was alot of labeling [8D] ). Thanks goes to dfurlano for pics of his blank storage.

Right Side:




Left Side:




Front and Center:




Our Newly Finished Blank Storage:





That's our shop, it's snug when we are all out there, but we like it.
The only thing I might change is to have room for a benchtop bandsaw.


----------



## johncrane

Every think in its place, look very neat and tidy Josh! l bet you dont spend half the day looking for stuff thats lost in the sawdust' like my dear old dad


----------



## bnoles

Josh,

Very neat and well organized.  That's the only way I like my shop too.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer

Finally got done reorganizing the place!  Tood pics while it was clean cause it probably won't be that way very often!  All of my tools except the grinder with the Wolverine jig and the buffer are on one side of the shop with the work area on the other side.
This is my assembly area  grinder is under the white cloth and buffer is surrounded by the cardboard box.






Lathe, sanders and small table behind has pad sanders on it.





looking the other way with storage at the end










view of the lineup; Hawk, drill press, & Jet







shelves next to the lathe





the continuation of my work table.




Thanks for looking![8D][8D]


----------



## johncrane

WOW Bev you have some very interresting Tools and a very neat shop.


----------



## stevers

Boy I see a lot of Jet Mini's. Are they really that good? Are they worth the $50 or $100 extra compared to the Cobra Tech, Pen State etc? I will be in the market in the next couple of months. And I will certainly spend the extra money if it's money well spent.


----------



## Woodlvr

Steve,
   The new Jet mini 1014 VSI is great especially for a brand new unit with indexing and Variable Speed. I got mine at my local Woodcraft and it is priced at $299.99 until April 30th they say. I have a 6 yr old mini that is not VS so I am a Jet fan myself. Hope this helps a little.

Mike


----------



## stevers

Mike,
Is the 6 year old mini for sale?[}][}]


----------



## stevers

I just saw the post titled "which mini?". DeDeDe. Thanks.


----------



## Woodlvr

Steve,
   I am hoping to make it a dedicated buffer, if not I will let you know.   

Mike


----------



## hanau

My shop, Don't pay attention to the mess. Haven't had a chance to clean it up yet.


----------



## Firefyter-emt

Thought I would add these couple in here as well. I like spring clamps, no I mean I REALLY like them! I use them all the time and found an outlet store that had them two for a buck.. How could I resist?

I should make the rack better, it's simply a piece of scrap pine attached to a full length rollerbearing drawer slide I had spare after breaking one of the set. It's amazing how handy this is when putting the clamps away! 











Oh, and I finished this a couple weeks back, I needed a nice stand for my little 10" bandsaw to sit on. This stand holds a small shop vac inside the base and will be switched on with one of those remote start switches that turn the vac on when the band saw is powered up.
Not fancy, just MDF all the way, all the corners are rounded over except for the base molding. Hockey puck foot levelers that keep it about 1/4" off the floor.  I did add a half circle thingee to hand spare baldes on off the left side later on though.


----------



## Penmonkey

I feel the same way about spring clamps.  They are so usefully cute.


----------



## bnoles

I want to bump this thread back to the top to see if we can get more shop shots.  Come on everyone, this is one topic we can all share inspiration and trade great ideas.

Let's see some pictures. [8D][]


----------



## rangair94

here is my "shop" more of a work area then anything else.


----------



## bnoles

Allen,

Great use of small work space.  I like your idea on the shelf for the drill press.  Looks like a perfect set up for pen making.

Okay, who will be next to step forward with some pictures?


----------



## skiprat

Ok Bob, I'll take your challenge. This is my workshop / garage / library / storeroom / (ex)smokingroom / junkroom.
There is a 4 x 6 foot table over the bonnet of the car. This table doubles as a home made table saw. I have recessed a circular saw upside down into it. The body of the saw fits neatly between the headlamps.This leaves me with a 2 foot gap to stand in. After the gap and against the far wall is my lathe / router table. Pretty full eh?


----------



## ilikewood

I think my behind is bigger than 2 feet!  How do you stand in there again?


----------



## skiprat

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> 
> I think my behind is bigger than 2 feet!  How do you stand in there again?



Ha Ha Bill, It helps if you have a body like a racing snake.





Here's a pic of the gap


----------



## johncrane

L have seen some very nice work come outt'a that shop! but l reckon you could get lost in there forever. l don't think that would worry me much


----------



## dubdrvrkev

Is that a Lotus 7? I can take that off your hands to free up some shop space for you [}]


----------



## DocStram

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> Ok Bob, I'll take your challenge. This is my workshop / garage / library / storeroom / (ex)smokingroom / junkroom.
> There is a 4 x 6 foot table over the bonnet of the car. This table doubles as a home made table saw. I have recessed a circular saw upside down into it. The body of the saw fits neatly between the headlamps.This leaves me with a 2 foot gap to stand in. After the gap and against the far wall is my lathe / router table. Pretty full eh?


Steven .... dang!  Is that an MG-TF sitting there?????  We want to see more picture of your car!


----------



## darbytee

I love these kinds of threads. Here is my garage shop. These pictures are taken from the same position rotating counterclockwise. The first one is my workbench/pen storage along with the mini I use for buffing. 





The second is my mustartd monster along with the drill press in the corner. 




The third is my bandsaw, my sander and the dust collector, which stays attached to the sander. They are all on wheels so I can move them around if needed.




The last picture is taken from the door to the garage and shows my two work tables that I have arranged in an L-shape.




Thanks for looking.


----------



## DocStram

Hey Fred ... thanks for the shop tour. I think we all enjoy taking a peek at other people's shops. I reckon we're "shop voyeurs".  It's kind of like taking a walk at night when your neighbors have their lights on and the curtains open.  Whoaaaa .... sounds like I'm a Peeping Tom .... I only try to look in from out there on the sidewalk! 

Looks like one of those great, inexpensive HF magnetic lights on your BS. I like your home made tool holders for the lathe chisels. A Powermatic ... wooohoooo!  Very nice workbench over there with the Jet on it.  Nice little rack to hold pen kits and bushings. I have the same Delta dust collector .... have you had the exciting experience yet of turning off the switch ... pulling off the bottom hose ... and reaching up to unclog the plastic bag or whatever from the bottom of the dc intake ... only to realize that the dang fan blades are still rotating at 90 miles an hour?????  It only takes one time to learn that lesson.  
Again, thanks for the shop pictures!


----------



## MesquiteMan

Here are a few pics of my shop.  I am fortunate to have a 40 x 75 metal building with 16' ceilings.  My shop is in one end of the building is is 30x40.

This is looking towards the back from the main door.  My tablesaw is in the front with wood storage along the back wall.





Here is my new bandsaw along with pen blank storage.  Each bin has a specific species of wood that I use.  The bottom shelf is my drying rack where I have pen blanks stacked and stickered to dry.





This is my main work bench and it was quite messy in the this pic!






My lathe with grinder in the background.  Notice the little shelf I made to hook between the ways of the lathe so I can have easy access to sandpaper, CA, etc.






This is my drill press and casting table where I cat my cactus blanks.






And lastly, here is my cactus processing area where I clean and process the cactus skeletons for my cactus blanks.  The mess on the ground is reject skeletons and cactus skins!  It is getting pretty deep and I have to keep clearing a channel in the middle so the water will drain away!  It is quite a mess.


----------



## johncrane

Fred your shop and equipment are very impressive! l would love some off those in my shop.


----------



## johncrane

Curtis wow your shop is awesome mate!you have some heavy duty equipment.just a thought   on your cactus rejects' they might make a good compost, let the worms get rid of your mess.also Curtis l have not used your blanks yet l am waiting for group buy kits to come in.


----------



## jjenk02

Curtis, I didn't see a picture of your Clearvue cyclone in your shop???


----------



## MesquiteMan

It is actually just outside the shop partition wall that seperates the shop from the rest of the metal building.  I have been planning to post some pics of the CV so I am going to start a new thread so at to not hijack this one!


----------



## Firefyter-emt

OK, just to keep it going here is a little photo updatt. I got around to making a lumber rack yesterday, the 2x4's that make up the sides are notched out to provide a mortice & tenon design which has been glued and screwed togather before a pass on the joiner to square it up. 16" oc and one short of 8" (no, not on purpose but I decided to leave it like this because one more would of "closed in" the door. The lathe tool rack is new, but just a temp to see how I liked the PVC pipe holder. I plan to use in my over all "lathe wall station" that should soon go into the works. (no hints, but it will not be as long, but have more pipes for holders)  

Anyway.. Here is my flat stock storage. It's the only wall I could place it on (without blocking windows) and it had to be placed high to clear my tool box, but I like the way it came out.


----------



## bnoles

WOW! Some new additions to the gallery and great ideas all.

Lee,  I must say.... that tool rack looks familiar   Nice job!


----------



## johncrane

Nice rack there Lee and a huge! toolbox []


----------



## Firefyter-emt

Yea, the box is a carry over from my days turning wrenches on cars.. That's a $5000 Snap-On tool box [:0] (I am still kicking my self for that one!)


----------



## johncrane

never mind Lee there good tools and will be there forever'


----------



## jjenk02

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> Yea, the box is a carry over from my days turning wrenches on cars.. That's a $5000 Snap-On tool box [:0] (I am still kicking my self for that one!)



I hope that $5,000 included the tools


----------



## Firefyter-emt

James, I wish it did... I never want to go thru all those recipts and add them up! That box is a 1993 box though. (oh yea.. didn't mention it was 5k in 1993 money!) 

They are worth all the money though, the bottom box (void of tools and drawers) requires 2 guys to lift it and you have to have gloves or it will seriously dig into your hands.


----------



## KKingery

Just thought I'd add a couple of my shop.


*Image Insert:*






*Image Insert:*





*Image Insert:*


----------



## Woodlvr

Ken,
  You should be ashamed of yourself-there is not ONE speck of dust-dirt- or wood shaving in your shop.[][}]


----------



## cd18524

Nice to see an extinguisher..........

Chris


----------



## angboy

And he's got a framed IAP logo! That should earn some brownie points. But now about those fur covered stools... exactly what kind of shop is this??? What all do you do in your shop??? [}][}]


----------



## johncrane

Man" thats what you call clean,the light is shining off floor wow!! [^][]


----------



## NavyDiver

Ken, you have given me a severe case of shop envy!


----------



## jjenk02

Ken, your giving me a complex, my shop has NEVER been that clean.

Chris, I have 3 fire extinguishers in my shop, with a dirty shop you need more fire Extinguishers


----------



## bnoles

Ken.....

I am without words.... that shop is just not right [}]


----------



## JDPens

Wow! I'll have to disagree, that shop is just right!  Nice shop!!


----------



## arioux

This is not a shop, this is a livivng room !!!

Alfred


----------



## stevers

Hey Ken, don't let them get to you. Thats a beautiful shop. A clean shop is an efficient shop. That actually makes me want to clean my own shop. I turned a blank and didn't clean it up.


----------



## ctwxlvr

Don't laugh to much, this is my corner in the spare bedroom of a three bedroom apartment, it is a work in progress, a true bench will come this summer when it is warm and dry enough to work outside.


----------



## jaywood1207

Looks like you've utilized the space well.  Was there a sale on box fans somewhere? []


----------



## thetalbott4

Is that your fan club?


----------



## Jim in Oakville

It's about time I posted my shop I guess too, here it is....well part of it..


----------



## stevers

Is that the very corner of a Jet lathe I barley see to the right?


----------



## ctwxlvr

the box fans you are seeing are not what you are seeing along the wall is a mounted mirror from an old bed frame, so you are seeing double the number of box fans, and yes there was a sale at wally world last year $5 per fan, we live in the top floor of an old victorian apartment house, insulation whats that...


----------



## johncrane

Jim!  wow you have some "wicked" tools there mate.[]


----------



## fiferb

As I was standing at my lathe and looking out the door I was looking at this picture and made me think of this thread. So, I thought I'd share. I did not clean or move anything for these pictures. This is my usual mess. My shop is in the basement which is also the garage which is in the back of the house.

This is the view from my lathe looking at wisteria and the lake across my back yard.





This is a better look of the lake from in the back yard.





This is standing at the garage door looking in.





This is from the front of the shop on the right hand side looking toward the back.





And from another angle.





This is from the back of the shop looking forward.





And this is the biggest gloat. Sunset from the deck above the shop.


----------



## stevers

With a view like that, I wouldn't get any work done. Thats beautifull. I see the dust collection on the lathe. Good man.


----------



## bnoles

Bruce,

Excellent shop, but I see the temptation calling of giving up woodworking and taking up fishing [}]

You have a dream shop for sure.


----------



## Malainse

Bruce, If you look at my Sig.  I would be at a loss as what to do.

fish, turn, fish, turn........ Turn a fish..[)]


----------



## jjenk02

Fish on good weather days and turn on bad weather days....


----------



## johncrane

Bruce!! you lucky bugger they are views l would kill for.and you shop looks good too!l see you have the beer fridge too' thats a must have item also.


----------



## jthompson1995

I finally got around to taking some photos of my shop





















And I've got a little bit of wood, too [}]








Some still needs to be cut up








And I didn't get a chance to take pics of the 100 lb cherry burl, spalted red oak burl, boxwood and apple that's outside.


----------



## jjenk02

Jason, thats the way a workshop should look, messy like mine.


----------



## NavyDiver

Nice Shop!


----------



## jthompson1995

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> 
> Jason, thats the way a workshop should look, messy like mine.



It may be messy, but I know where everything is. [^]


----------



## hanau

where can i find the clips that you have hanging on the board that have your bushing in them?


----------



## jthompson1995

> _Originally posted by hanau_
> 
> where can i find the clips that you have hanging on the board that have your bushing in them?



They are plain shower curtain rings I got at HD at $1.50 for a dozen.  I labeled each ring and they just hang on pan head screws in the masonite board.


----------



## its_virgil

Those are metal shower curtain rings. Here is a closeup for you. Got mine at one of the big box home centers.
Do a good turn daily!
Don









> _Originally posted by hanau_
> 
> where can i find the clips that you have hanging on the board that have your bushing in them?


----------



## jthompson1995

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> 
> Those are metal shower curtain rings. Here is a closeup for you. Got mine at one of the big box home centers.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> 
> 
> https://www.penturners.org/olduploads/its_virgil/200744162828_bushings 3.jpg[/img}[/quote]
> 
> So that's who I <s>stole</s> borrowed the idea from, thanks Don.  (It works great by the way.)


----------



## huntersilver

Wow you guys are really organized!!


----------



## jthompson1995

> _Originally posted by huntersilver_
> 
> Wow you guys are really organized!!



You must be talking about Don, no one has ever referred to me as organized before&gt;


----------



## Huzzah

In case you are bored and looking for something to do, here is some pictures of my shop in progress &lt; Shop &gt;

I say shop in progress becuase I still have a lot of organizational stuff to do and I really need to get some better dust filtration and collection system, but it's a start.  It's an 11'x11' room in the basement, right below the family room.  My wife and daughter love me running the lathe and shopvac while they are trying to watch TV


----------



## PenPal

Starting at the end of my workshop my most valued Hercus Metal Lathe made in 1967,I use it to modify live centres,drill and cut Cartridges,make spacers and more,it is used most every working day in the workshop.


----------



## PenPal

My Taig lathe with shop made live centre,used for drilling bullets for slimlines and special tasks.


----------



## PenPal

Two Woodfast Bowl Lathes.Right hand one has out board attach variable speed control,really solid lathe.Rear similar but lathe not raised as high with a built on 14 inch disk sander outboard and narrow jaws to drill Corian etc.


----------



## PenPal

Old Woodfast long bed Lathe


----------



## PenPal

Dedicated drill press,note double Vee horizontal and vertical.I use the vertical to drill blanks with X and Y axis and the blank in the horizontal Vee to ream the end of blanks with brass in after facing on the 14 inch sander on the Woodfast lathe outside.


----------



## PenPal

Vicmarc Vl100 dedicated for pens mounted on a steel welded shop made sit down bench(most comfortable)Fitted with aftermarket variable speed control vac cleaner wet dry type under thru the rails shop made tool rest to reach the pen made necessary to get around the vac tube.Shop made live centre with brass insert drilled for snug fit on the mandrel(no wobbles here)holds about 1/2 an inch of shaft,tension from the tail stock.The collet mandrel is locked in to the head stock by threaded rod in the thread already cut in these 2 morse taper units. Sit down enables me to use a bearing press to assemble pens on a stand next to the lathe at eye height to make square presses.

Will one day take pics all round,my workshop is double garage with two extensions single garage size out front plus numerous sheds etc.


----------



## fiferb

I think you have too many lathes, I'll be by to pick one up.[}]


----------



## Woodlvr

It would be a long journey, Bruce.  But well worth it.

Mike


----------



## johncrane

Hi Peter you have some top gear there mate,you must have many years of wood working. []


----------



## PenPal

John,been fascinated since the seventies with wood,after collecting and making my first wood lathe my wife said I would be dissapointed when I got to turning rather than remanufacturing,modifying,testing.I have been really dissapointed at the way woodworking machinery is made compared with metal machines but where there is a will it can be made better and more precise.I really feel for the retailers when mingy buyers like me can not get a rolls royce for another make for a song,the discussions for example on live centres,design of live centres,shafting on pen mandrels,when you buy simply roll them on a flat surface,measure your drills before you buy ,check the shaft sizes taking a pen brass to feel how loose or firm etc.Have fun Peter


----------



## TellicoTurning

Bruce,
I think wysteria is my favorite flowering plant.. probably goes back to my grandparents place.. they had one that completely engulf a kataba tree, and spread across the yard into a huge old cedar.. the branches on the wysteria were big enough that my dad put a swing on one for my younger sister... he put mine and my older sister's in the kataba.. so we wouldn't fight over the swings.. 

with that set up, you need to custom turn a couple of rod handles and then "test" them off that dock.. very nice view.


----------



## byounghusband

My shop??  Kinda cramped, but I like it...  2/3s of 1/2 of a two car garage is bacically what I have to work with.

Click on the pics for a larger view.





Shop layout drawing





From the outside looking in....




Door to the house and my band saw.




Moving to the left




Left rear corner, workbench, DC and wall cabinet.




Left Wall, Table Saw, Lathe and mobile tool cabinet.




Lathe, lumber rack/storage and miter saw.




Looking out from inside and storage cabinets.

Tools....




Jet 1014 Lathe on mobile cabinet/stand





Hitachi 16" Drill Press




Grizzly 14" Band Saw with 6" Riser Block




Mobile Grinder/Sander/Scroll Saw cabinet.  Each tool is mounted to MDF with 1" holes front and back.  7/8" dowels on top hold teh tool in place while in use.  Carpet reduces vibrations. Storage bays have one dowel to hold the unused tools in place.


----------



## CSue

Reminds me of a place I lived in once - where you could stand in one place and defrost the frig, add rinse to the laundry, Cook dinner on the stove and do some woodwork just by turning in a circle.


----------



## n7bsn

I did some panorama merging in Photoshop and loaded them to my website (warning the images are large)

This image(http://www.ralphandellen.us/Wood/Shop1.jpg). Starting on the right is the lumber storage, jointer, dust collector, planer, sanders, drill-press, (door), bandsaw, tablesaw, bench, welder, sharping station, bench with the Nova-DVR in the foreground (with my first segmented bowl). Overhead is the air-filter and lights

This photo set (http://www.ralphandellen.us/Wood/Shop2.jpg) is taken from near the tablesaw. From right is bench and tools, welder, bench (with microwave), turning stock (with Nova-DVR in front), lumber, dust collector, jointer, planer, thickness sander, radial-arm drill press and disk-sander.

The last photo set (http://www.ralphandellen.us/Wood/Shop3.jpg) is taken from near the lathe. Starts on the right with the jointer and progresses around to the wood.


----------



## NavyDiver

Nice collection of goodies!


----------



## jkirkb94

Here is my pen shop.  Never got around to hiring an electrician to run electricity so I am just using a 12g cord.  Have to watch what I run at one time so I don't pop the circuit. At least I insulated most of it. Can actually use it in the winter with a small cube heater and have air conditioning.  Can use the air and the lathe at once but nothing else.  Kirk


----------



## PenPal

Main Pen Turning area using my Vicmarc VL100.First one overall area as is the second. Then table, pipe mounted at eye height  for the pen press and buff,reason for this the bench is a welded,sit down one.The lathe overall,then pic showing the variable speed control in the brown box and three phase 415volt 3/4hp motor.Detail of the buff a converted lab stirrer with switch and variable speed on rhs of the motor.Sitting on my swivel chair I can access pen parts etc in drawers behind on the right rear,pen chisels in the two buckets and heavier ones on the rhside wall.I concentrate on removing dust since chips go where they want anyway. Peter


----------



## PenPal

Try agin for pics.


----------



## jeff

Peter: Get rid of the square brackets in your filenames (i.e. change the filename on your pc, then upload) and it will display properly.


----------



## PenPal

Jeff,
I have tried all my best ways to understand what this is please can you explain in more detail.  thanks Peter


----------



## jaywood1207

Peter,
Change the names of your pictures on your PC before uploading them.  It looks like you have left the name the camera assigns like DSC0001 with some characters such as % in the title.  The site won't allow those.  Change the name to shop1 or something like that and it should work fine but make sure there are no spaces or special characters in the name.


----------



## PenPal

My VL100 Lathe on the sit down bench


----------



## PenPal

Lathe VL10 Vicmarc made in Queensland Australia.
On the left the brown box houses the variable speed control,240 volt in to 415v three phase out.
Wet/dry vac under to the lathe through the bed rails under the mandrel,I can not catch the turnings ie all of them but have the dust beat.
Shop made tool rest deeper to reach the pen past the vac tube.
Shop made live centre in steel with a brass sleeve a snug fit hole in 1/2 inch deep to fit the end of the mandrell removable sleeve can be interchanged to suit pen type.
I only turn half a pen at a time.
Collet mandrell 29 dollars aussie 2 morse taper held in the head stock with 3/8 threaded rod secured in the hand wheel end.
Some smaller chisels in he bucket.
Small pipe mounted table with a 1 ton bearing press modified for pens.
This is eye height when seated to enable clear sighting when used.
Buff on RHSide half shown.


----------



## PenPal

VL100 from slightly above to show bench top mounted motor 415v three phase,the belt drive housed in wood cover.
Some small tools in white buckets.


----------



## PenPal

Small buffer.
In a former life was a verticle lab stirrer,fitted a brass sleeve and buff.
On RHEnd on off switch and variable speed knob.


----------



## PenPal

Press and Buff.
Press fitted with new anvil table topped with thin Corian and the stem has a thin Corian base on the stem to protect the pen when pressed.
Buff alongside,in front 3 sets of Olive Blanks from this District about 80 kms away,10 yrs dry.
Sundry turning tools on right wall.


----------



## PenPal

Jeff and Jamie indebted to you both followed your advice and it works.
Jeff could you please remove the previous non entries for me. Thanks Peter.
I know we are upside down under but we can take advice. Thanks again.


----------



## johncrane

hi PETER you have some top off the range gear there mate!thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## mdburn_em

Well, I guess I can show off my shop, although "show off" doesn't quite seem like the right words.
Here's the quonset.






Drill Press to the left







About 20 feet down is my "sharpening station".  Ceramic waterstones, fine diamond hone, leather strop underneath.  The Delta has felt wheels for power honing.  One is rounded and the other is squared.







In the center of the building, across from the sharpening station is my assembly area.  You can just see an antler tip in the lower right part of the picture.








Some of my antler.  Mule Deer, Whitetail and Elk.









All the way to the back of the quonset is my working area.  My lathe and Bandsaw.








Table saw and wood/blanks








More Blanks









And still more...









I suppose I should take the planer out of the box.  I've also got a Shopsmith I'm attempting to put back together.


----------



## les-smith

> _Originally posted by mdburn_em_
> 
> Drill Press to the left
> 
> 
> [ATTACH=full]273077[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> Man, That's one nice looking vise you have there.  And, you have antler laying around your shop like I've got candy laying around my house.  Lucky.


----------



## mdburn_em

I don't know what I would do without my PH vise.  I figure it's already saved me about $20 in blank blow-ups.  That's based solely on my failure rate from last year.  It's been in use less than 2 months.  
If you can't find some antler in Montana...where in the world could you find it?


----------



## Woodlvr

Will you guys quit showing off your supply of antlers? I know that we have plenty of deer here in Utah but I am having a hard finding free or close to free antler. I am jealous but good for you. You have a nice little setup going there. Happy turning and take care.

Mike


----------



## johncrane

nothing wrong with having plenty of d/horn .[]


----------



## gjoffrionjr

Here is my current shop.


----------



## fiferb

Bump.


----------



## Firefyter-emt

LOL... Now ya done it!


----------



## TowMater

This is the only picture of the shop I have available to me at work, I'll try and post more later. My shop is a 21' X 24' space in the basement, this particular picture is of my cabinet saw that I bought at an auction for $200.00 and then refurbed.


----------



## GaryMGg

Todd said, "my cabinet saw that I bought at an auction for $200.00 and then refurbed"

And, that is a drive-by gloat If I ever saw one. Beep-beep.   [8D]


----------



## TowMater

There's another gloat just to the left and behind the TS if you look real close[8D].


----------



## WWAtty

This year I finally moved my shop out of the garage and into a small shed I built in the back yard.  I chronicled the process (in excruciating detail) along the way, and have posted photos and narrative on my site here:
http://users.goldengate.net/~kbrady/construction1.html

Thanks for looking.

Cheers.


----------



## Firefyter-emt

Ohhhh... an Emmert, very nice, what model is it??  It's not a No-2 by chance is it???


----------



## R2

Looks like blokes really are the same the world over!
I'm impressed with the improvisations, the nifty storage ideas. the clean and tidy workshops,the variety of lathes the use of small spaces. I'm even more impressed by the Shops (sheds that look like mine.
One other thing Women just don't understand, do they!?[:X][:X]


----------



## TowMater

FF- No it is actually a type T 3.2. I know the one you are thinking of and I have that one also, but it was in such bad shape that I will be parting it out in the new year.

This one came from California complete except for the tilt adjustment bracket. The Rod is in place and complete. I paid just a little more the the vise than I did for the saw[8D].

Todd


----------



## negid

Here is my humble workshop. I just have the very basics, but i've only spent about $300 on tools.






















The two white sets of drawers hold all my blanks and supplies.


----------



## palmermethod

Yes, I am one of those who, out of frustration, may BUY a SECOND tool because I can't find the first one. Thank God for Ebay!


----------



## johncrane

Neqid  only $300 bucks you've done well mate!
Bob! your shop looks good compared too my Dad's nightmare.[}]


----------



## negid

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> 
> Neqid  only $300 bucks you've done well mate!



Yeah, I got a steal on all three pieces of equipment brand new.

Jet Lathe - $150 new
Miter Saw - $65 new
Drill Press - $70 new
4 Clamps - $10

I got the MS, DP, and clamps at a Lowe's that was closing down for 50% off.


----------



## stevers

Hey Bob (palmermethod), you seem to really like that Grizzly green.


----------



## palmermethod

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> 
> Hey Bob (palmermethod), you seem to really like that Grizzly green.



I guess I do. I like their stuff and they do a good QC job, pre-testing etc. Plus parts for things that wear out. I've had to rebuild the 6 x 9" sander bearings and replace a on/off switch on a jointer. Otherwise it all works as intended. Plus the Grizzly owner makes his own guitars so he can't be a bad guy!


----------



## Aderhammer

What about Grizzly Tan?  Our bandsaw is probably older than i am and is a light shade of grizzly tan instead of the familar green.  I really think people look down on the grizzly too much, they really do have quality products.


----------



## stevers

Oh, don't get me wrong, I completely agree.


----------



## johncrane

Steve! you have a good size investment in your Shop and very neat and tidy too.[^]


----------



## stevers

Thank you John. I acquired most of it when I had a job that allowed a lot of "side work". Built and stocked my shop with money made on the side. Thats all gone now. Don't have the job. And besides, the work is much less available these days. No one has any money.


----------



## johncrane

Having all the right gear Steve is the way too go,[]


----------



## rjwolfe3

Here is my basement workshop.  I have a lot of work to do to get it where I want it but its better then the garage.


----------



## rherrell

Gee Rob, you look a little younger than I would have thought! Nice shop!


----------



## Ligget

> _Originally posted by rherrell_
> 
> Gee Rob, you look a little younger than I would have thought! Nice shop!



You said it before I did Rick! lol 

Great looking shop Rob![]


----------



## rjwolfe3

Lol sorry I thought my captions came out.  That's my son Brendan, he can be a little shadow sometimes, but to my suprise, its my daughter, Megan that wants to turn pens with me.


----------



## RonInSpringTX

Love all the shops I've seen...........well..........anyways, was trying to post another "thread" under this catagory, I had a couple of pics done, then the dreaded "above 100kb or whatever"   try to resize. geez, later.


----------



## GBusardo

Whats missing from these shops?   I don't see any sawdust or shavings!!  [}]  Actually, my shop looks sort of like Bob's....


----------



## rjwolfe3

Bump


----------



## intillzah

I'm still cleaning mine out and still have to get setup, wife has had me doing stuff around the house.  So the garage has been a low priority... [:I]


----------



## johncrane

House rental costs down under is outrageously high its that bad my eldest daughter and grandkids have moved back home and they could no longer pay the $1000 a month,  My shed/workshop was looking real good at becoming the new storage space,but then my wife's brother come along and gave up his space/shed,wow now this made me very happy!l can't thank him enough!now l can keep on doing what l love most turning wood into sawdust.


----------



## PenPal

John,
One door opens and another closes.Keep going mate,never know what drama the day brings with family,wish you well,take care Peter


----------

